# Sliding Mitersaw depth stop jig



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

These are a couple pictures of my version of a jig to utilize the depth stop feature found on many sliding mitersaw. The work piece has to be held out away from the saw fence to take full advantage of the saw's ability to make required depth cuts across the work piece. I made this out of some MDF and some cabinet trim. It's held in place by screws through holes in the mitersaw fence.









The second picture shows the bottom center of the blade cutting all the way across the work piece. At this point the saw blade has traveled as far back as possible at this depth setting.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Darrell what are its advantages ?


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

With the work piece against the saw fence the center of the blade doesn't travel to the saw fence. The depth of the cut will not be the same from one edge of the board to the other. I use this primarily when I take the saw to the jobsite. I use it to cut notches,tenons, etc… My portable tablesaw is a homemade job, so no grooves for a miter gauge.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

My slider does have a depth stop, although I have never used it in this way
I'll have to look at my slider and see what you are talking about


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

E J, On mine the blade only passes the plane of the fence when it's cutting full depth penetrating the ZCI. If I raise it to cut above the table the blade doesn't cross that plane. That's why I have to move the board out away from the fence closer to the center of the blade.


----------



## LittlePaw (Dec 21, 2009)

I have an older chop saw, but I hardly ever use it. Come to think of it, I haven't used it at all for the last two years! LWL! Maybe I just need to add your jig. Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's handy and quick. 
I just clamp down a board behind the work. But then, it's not a job site operation and I don't do a lot of repetitive cuts at a selected depth, either.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

I do the same thing for a quick cut Gene. But sometimes I spend more time looking for the right size block than it would have taken me to set up the jig.


----------

